# one stop shop ?



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

wheres your one stop shop these days ? I used to use SPS but they are long gone. so where is a the place for a fair price????

I will be after

digi habistat
2 ceramic
ceramic guard
2 xl exo terra hides
1 xl exo terra water bowl

I probably forgot somethings


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

swell reptiles : victory:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

bigd_1 said:


> swell reptiles : victory:


I do use them but they dont do the stat i want :gasp: :gasp:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

what stat you after ?


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

We are an authorised Habistat seller and stock all the Digi stats.

The dimmer is currently out of stock but is available for pre order.

Habistat Digital Control


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

bigd_1 said:


> what stat you after ?





Scales and Fangs said:


> We are an authorised Habistat seller and stock all the Digi stats.
> 
> The dimmer is currently out of stock but is available for pre order.
> 
> Habistat Digital Control


after the dimmer day and night 

but want it all from one shop cuts down on delivery etc


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

we are currently building up our stock but we do free delivery on every order. ceramics, guards, bowls and hides currently in stock


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

exoticsandtropics said:


> we are currently building up our stock but we do free delivery on every order. ceramics, guards, bowls and hides currently in stock


I will be clicking on the sig


----------



## CraigT21 (Oct 23, 2012)

Are your sure you want the Habistat Digital Dimming Thermostat ? I would consider having a look at the Microclimate Prime 1, might be a bit more expensive but its guaranteed to last 5 years (Instead of the 1 habistat offer) and its made in the UK (Instead of China) and finally if you decide you don't want a dimming stat anymore simply change the settings! 

The Reptile Hotel. Product Reviews. Microclimate Prime 1 Digital Thermostat. Microclimate Prime 1 Digital Thermostat

Craig


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

CraigT21 said:


> Are your sure you want the Habistat Digital Dimming Thermostat ? I would consider having a look at the Microclimate Prime 1, might be a bit more expensive but its guaranteed to last 5 years (Instead of the 1 habistat offer) and its made in the UK (Instead of China) and finally if you decide you don't want a dimming stat anymore simply change the settings!
> 
> The Reptile Hotel. Product Reviews. Microclimate Prime 1 Digital Thermostat. Microclimate Prime 1 Digital Thermostat
> 
> Craig



Im a habistat fan I wont use another make, tried one once and it put right of trying other makes. Im a creature of habit, I like to stick with what I know :lol2:

Thanks for the reply


----------



## CraigT21 (Oct 23, 2012)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Im a habistat fan I wont use another make, tried one once and it put right of trying other makes. Im a creature of habit, I like to stick with what I know :lol2:
> 
> Thanks for the reply


I agree, but personally i am less than satisfied with there digital stat. Have you ever tried a microclimate stat ? They really are the most advanced stats on the market.

Anyways good luck riding what you want :2thumb:


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

CraigT21 said:


> I agree, but personally i am less than satisfied with there digital stat. Have you ever tried a microclimate stat ? They really are the most advanced stats on the market.
> 
> Anyways good luck riding what you want :2thumb:


what problem have you had with the habistat digital - I have and I think it is awesome


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

sharpstrain said:


> what problem have you had with the habistat digital - I have and I think it is awesome


my only problem is that the lcd screen has faded apparently this is a common problem with the first one they released. waiting to hear back from Peter... this wont stop me ordering another however


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> my only problem is that the lcd screen has faded apparently this is a common problem with the first one they released. waiting to hear back from Peter... this wont stop me ordering another however


I spoke to peter about this - it has now been rectified - if you send yours back they will replace it with a new one or repair it - I sent mine on a monday and got it back on a weds


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

sharpstrain said:


> I spoke to peter about this - it has now been rectified - if you send yours back they will replace it with a new one or repair it - I sent mine on a monday and got it back on a weds


I will get it back to him on monday in that case gotta let me retic digest his food hes just been given, I dont like leaving them without heat as I dont have another stat spare, but hell be fine.

Just waiting for a reply as I dont have receipt anymore


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> I will get it back to him on monday in that case gotta let me retic digest his food hes just been given, I dont like leaving them without heat as I dont have another stat spare, but hell be fine.
> 
> Just waiting for a reply as I dont have receipt anymore


 
I didnt have a reciept and he didnt even ask for one - such good service from them imo. Luckily I keep a couple of spare stats so it was easy - but they do understand how important they are and sort it quickly ime


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

sharpstrain said:


> I didnt have a reciept and he didnt even ask for one - such good service from them imo. Luckily I keep a couple of spare stats so it was easy - but they do understand how important they are and sort it quickly ime


This is why I only use habistat. I should get a spare stat really a bit silly not having one


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> This is why I only use habistat. I should get a spare stat really a bit silly not having one


it is handy to have one or two lying about.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> my only problem is that the lcd screen has faded apparently this is a common problem with the first one they released. waiting to hear back from Peter... this wont stop me ordering another however


 this was down to the LEDs that was put in the 1st ones needing sum think like 1.5v and the power supply was 2v or sum think so it bunt out the LEDs but the new ones have the same LEDs and power supply


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

bigd_1 said:


> this was down to the LEDs that was put in the 1st ones needing sum think like 1.5v and the power supply was 2v or sum think so it bunt out the LEDs but the new ones have the same LEDs and power supply


Sweet glad they have sourced and sorted the problem


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

You can only get the Habistat Digitals online through the 5 authorised distributors, a quick google search should reveal who they are..:whistling2:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> You can only get the Habistat Digitals online through the 5 authorised distributors, a quick google search should reveal who they are..:whistling2:


ok i will have a google :whistling2:

You haven't got the one I need in stock anyway


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> ok i will have a google :whistling2:
> 
> You haven't got the one I need in stock anyway


None of us have it in stock at the moment. They are due to be back in stock soon so we have now set this product to pre order. This means that you will get yours the day after they are back in stock.

Habistat Digital Dimming Thermostat Day/Night + Timer


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Scales and Fangs said:


> None of us have it in stock at the moment. They are due to be back in stock soon so we have now set this product to pre order. This means that you will get yours the day after they are back in stock.
> 
> Habistat Digital Dimming Thermostat Day/Night + Timer


why does no one have it ? 

when do you expect it in stock? i may do the pre order with you lot then i know im sorted.


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

Have you looked at cornish crispa? Prices are good and delivery is always fast!


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Alex Boswell said:


> Have you looked at cornish crispa? Prices are good and delivery is always fast!


I will be honest I have never heard of them


edit

They dont have anything I need.

But they do have dinosaur fossils which is strange


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> I will be honest I have never heard of them
> 
> 
> edit
> ...


Fair enough, just figured that they have quite an array of thermostats/heat mats available... Good luck :2thumb:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Alex Boswell said:


> Fair enough, just figured that they have quite an array of thermostats/heat mats available... Good luck :2thumb:


cheers mate. Its always worth a look : victory:


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> why does no one have it ?
> 
> when do you expect it in stock? i may do the pre order with you lot then i know im sorted.


They sell out rather fast and what with the screen issue with the dimmer stat, the production has been delayed while that issue was being dealt with.

Habistat are just playing catch up now and anticipating that there is a waiting list with us Authorized sellers, they are doing what they can to ensure the demand is met without putting them out of stock again.

Rob.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Scales and Fangs said:


> They sell out rather fast and what with the screen issue with the dimmer stat, the production has been delayed while that issue was being dealt with.
> 
> Habistat are just playing catch up now and anticipating that there is a waiting list with us Authorized sellers, they are doing what they can to ensure the demand is met without putting them out of stock again.
> 
> Rob.


cheers for the info Rob 

i best get a order placed......

Who want my money :lol2:


----------



## jessiejosh2013 (Sep 2, 2013)

Give Orpington Reptiles a call : 01689838353

I noticed they stocked habistat stats, so may be able to get the one in that you want (when avaliable)


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

jessiejosh2013 said:


> Give Orpington Reptiles a call : 01689838353
> 
> I noticed they stocked habistat stats, so may be able to get the one in that you want (when avaliable)


Cheers :2thumb: may be worth a look


----------



## jessiejosh2013 (Sep 2, 2013)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Cheers :2thumb: may be worth a look


No problem, let us know :2thumb:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Put in 2 order with exotics and tropics forgot a few bits 

Scales and fangs tried to pre order the stat with you online but couldn't any way to do this ? wanted a couple of other bits from you. But delivery is expensive £14+

LFBP-NEIL same applies tried to pre order stat but couldn't


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

We are not taking pre orders on them but we do have the facility where you can punch in your e-mail on the item page and you will get a notification the second they come back into stock.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

LFBP-NEIL said:


> We are not taking pre orders on them but we do have the facility where you can punch in your e-mail on the item page and you will get a notification the second they come back into stock.


Thanks for the reply.

however Ive just place the order with scales and fangs. Thanks for the speedy reply Rob and getting it all sorted for me


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> however Ive just place the order with scales and fangs. Thanks for the speedy reply Rob and getting it all sorted for me


No problem mate, if you need anything else in the mean time, I can add it on to your delivery.

Rob.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Scales and Fangs said:


> No problem mate, if you need anything else in the mean time, I can add it on to your delivery.
> 
> Rob.


Oh dont say that, ive spent a fortune today here there and everywhere today :lol2: my misses will go mental. I will have to intercept the packages before she sees them.

Actually you may get another order Ive now got a royal viv to set up. The misses christmas prezzie (she more impatient then me), so you may be getting a call over the weekend. :2thumb:


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

Bradleybradleyc said:


> Oh dont say that, ive spent a fortune today here there and everywhere today :lol2: my misses will go mental. I will have to intercept the packages before she sees them.
> 
> Actually you may get another order Ive now got a royal viv to set up. The misses christmas prezzie (she more impatient then me), so you may be getting a call over the weekend. :2thumb:


Not a problem, when you call, ask for Ty cos i'm off this weekend.


----------

